
Svelte: The magical disappearing UI framework - trojanowski
https://svelte.technology/
======
findjashua
"rather than interpreting your application code at run time, your app is
converted into ideal JavaScript at build time. That means you don't pay the
performance cost of the framework's abstractions, or incur a penalty when your
app first loads."

If true, this would be killer, esp on mobile

------
sturmen
well, if JS frameworks lived and died by HN interest, Svelte would be in
pretty poor shape. This certainly seems like a good concept to me.

